# Storing Sunshine Factor



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't remember if my vet told me, I don't think she did...I've just been keeping the bottle of SunFactor in my room, but because it's been around 79-83 degrees in my room lately, it stays in liquid form. Is this bad? Could it make the SunFactor go bad faster than it should? (How long is it supposed to last anyway? Just realized I don't know that either!)


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

The bottle says to refrigerate it, but my vet told me I could just leave it sitting out (which I've been doing and my room is currently...*checks thermometer* 77.9, but it stays at about the consistency of butter)
My bottle has an expiration date sticker on the bottom that says June 2012, and I've had it about two weeks. How long my vet has had it, I don't know, but that's a year in my hands.

But it says to refrigerate it...and then float it in hot water every time you use it to liquify (coolest.word.ever.) it, but isn't that kinda...counterproductive? I mean, if you're refrigerating it to slow down any bacteria, wouldn't heating it back up (to above room temp no less) make the bacteria grow faster? possibly faster than the fridge can slow it back down?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Kelsey...if you're worried, just keep it in the fridge. I take it out and put it in hot water when I am about to start preparing Sumo's food. By the time I'm done, it's liquid enough to use. Then I just pop it back in the fridge.

I don't get it either...the cooling/warming over and over but wasn't about to take the chance on rancid oil at $20 an ounce. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

XD Thanks guys, kind of a silly question now that I think about it. I'll start keeping it in the fridge, I can do the same thing you do, Cindy. Thanks for answering!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It wasn't a silly question! It does seem kinda odd to heat/cool/heat/cool...but I just do what I'm told.

I use HOT water...you're not supposed to...s'posed to be only WARM but....well...it's faster in HOT and better timing.  I _kinda _do what I'm told.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok so i know this is going to be a reallyyyyyyyyyyy stupid question but what is sunshine factor?    I've googled it but i still haven't figured out what it is!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

MissC said:


> It wasn't a silly question! It does seem kinda odd to heat/cool/heat/cool...but I just do what I'm told.
> 
> I use HOT water...you're not supposed to...s'posed to be only WARM but....well...it's faster in HOT and better timing.  I _kinda _do what I'm told.


I missed this post before, but :lol: . I'm actually going to give the SunFactor a break because I noticed the other night that Lily's back has gotten REALLY dry, and I'm not sure if it's a reaction to the SF, if it's just not working, if she has mites again, or what. So I'm going back to the flaxseed oil for the moment to see if I can get her skin back in shape.



hedgiebuddy said:


> Ok so i know this is going to be a reallyyyyyyyyyyy stupid question but what is sunshine factor?    I've googled it but i still haven't figured out what it is!


It's a vitamin supplement that is meant for birds, but can be given to hedgies as well. It has Vitamin B (I think?) and other things to help with dry skin and to improve the health of skin/feathers/quills/etc. A lot of owners on here have found that it really helps their hedgies' with dry skin issues.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok Thank u lilysmommy! I have seen it mentioned a lot on here and have wanted to know what it is.


----------

